# Hello world & CodeBlocks



## laiteau (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
je suis face à un problème qui me laisse perplexe, j'aimerais m'initier au codage en C et je suis donc les tutos sur le site du zéro, mais voilà, je suis bloqué, je n'arrive même pas à lancer le programme "hello world" alors que je fait exactement comme dans le tuto : 
J'ai l'écran ci-dessous, et lorsque je clique sur Buld&run, il ne se passe rien, a part l'ouverture du terminal (photo 2)
Alors, qu'est-ce qui bogue ? :mouais:
Merci d'avance ,
Leo


----------



## gwenzzz (1 Novembre 2011)

Comme ça, vu le message d'erreur, je dirais qu'il aime pas trop l'espace entre le hello et le world dans le nom de dossier (il escape pas l'espace).
Renomme le dossier de ton projet en helloworld par exemple et réessaye.


----------



## laiteau (1 Novembre 2011)

J'ai renommer helloworld, mais il y a un nouveau message d'erreur... un peut différent...


----------



## ntx (1 Novembre 2011)

Et où vois-tu une erreur là dedans ? :rateau: L'affichage de ta chaîne s'est fait, non ?


----------



## gwenzzz (1 Novembre 2011)

Euh...
J'ai l'impression que ça fonctionne très bien au contraire


----------



## laiteau (1 Novembre 2011)

Oui mais il ne dis pas que sa revient à zéro... 
mais en y réfléchissant bien... je me sens con quoi... 
Merci Gwenzzz !


----------



## Céroce (2 Novembre 2011)

Le _return 0_ indique au système d'exploitation que le programme s'est déroulé sans accroc.


----------

